# 52 Schwinn? Chevron Badge



## Hawthornecrazy (May 9, 2019)

I’m trying to get this 52 Chevron badged DX up and going. I will be posting an add in the wanted section for a color matching guard and a proper seat. It still needs some cleaning the original paint is ok the top tube is chipped up pretty good. Decent chrome on the s2’s. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2019)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 994931
> 
> 
> I’m trying to get this 52 Chevron badged DX up and going. I will be posting an add in the wanted section for a color matching guard and a proper seat. It still needs some cleaning the original paint is ok the top tube is chipped up pretty good. Decent chrome on the s2’s. Thanks for checking it out.



Cool bike!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 10, 2019)

So I’m reading some other post about serial numbers. When I research the serial number on this bike it says 52. The serial number is under the bb. So is it a 47? I’m also using a girls 47 for fenders and wheels are they not correct? It seems as the rear fender doesn’t line up right with the bolt holes. The colors are dead on so I hope I can make it work.


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2019)

Nice bike. You'll get the fenders to work out.


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2019)

47 is a good bet, but would like to see SN pic. Not a 52 for sure.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 21, 2019)

I don’t believe there S2s would be original on a ‘47, but maybe could be optional on a very late one. Are they knurled or not? 

Great bike and color. I thoroughly enjoy my ‘48 un-equipped.


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2019)

Good point. Maybe they are flat profile Lobdells. Or replacements or need to see SN.


----------

